# Rhinestone Transfer Tape



## MandaBabe627 (May 20, 2010)

I am gearing up to order my first supplies from Shine Art. Before this I had been ordering from Rhinestone Heat Transfer, Custom Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones at wholesale but Shine Art has significantly cheaper prices.

It seems everyone on the forums is happy with the Shine Art stones so I am not too worried about that but I am getting stuck on what transfer tape to use. They have so many and I don't know what is what! Korea A Acrylic, China B Acrylic-Oil, China A Sylicon? Ack! I just want something that will work really well with the Hartco 425 sandblasting material. Anyone have some insight for me?


----------



## MandaBabe627 (May 20, 2010)

Hmm...I just noticed that there is a minimum order of 100 rolls?  Ouch. Can anyone recommend a place for me to get a good transfer tape for use with the Hartco 425 sandblasting material? I prefer if the roll is 12.5'' wide and the longer the better, I was getting it in 100 meter rolls.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

this is where I got mine.
JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support

Its under rhinestone transfer tape,transfer tape for heat presses.12"x90ft $40.


----------



## MandaBabe627 (May 20, 2010)

Thank you! Do you like how that transfer tape works with your hartco 425? I know there are apparently two types of transfer tape, silicon and acrylic. But since I have only ever bought the one kind I am clueless as to the difference in quality, I just know i want it to work well!

Open to any and all other suggestions too


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Someone told me that one type is one use only and the other is reusable. Don't know if this is true or if I am busy spreading misinformation here and for the life of me I can't remember what one is which.

Kim


----------



## Janet and Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

I did read somewhere that someone was using 1 sheet up to 4 times I think, but I could not find it when I looked for it and for the life of me I can not remember which type it was


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

MandaBabe627 said:


> I am gearing up to order my first supplies from Shine Art. Before this I had been ordering from Rhinestone Heat Transfer, Custom Designs, Wholesale Hotfix Rhinestones at wholesale but Shine Art has significantly cheaper prices.
> 
> It seems everyone on the forums is happy with the Shine Art stones so I am not too worried about that but I am getting stuck on what transfer tape to use. They have so many and I don't know what is what! Korea A Acrylic, China B Acrylic-Oil, China A Sylicon? Ack! I just want something that will work really well with the Hartco 425 sandblasting material. Anyone have some insight for me?


I talked to Shine Art about 3 weeks ago and they told me to buy the economy tape if I am making the transfers and applying them myself. Buy the more expensive tape, acrylic I think, if you are making transfer that you are shipping to others as it holds better and there is less chance of the stones shifting.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have use both the JSI sign transfer tape and the knk tape.Both I have used several applications for.the hard part is storing them for reuse.lol right now i just hang them off the edge of my worktable.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

MandaBabe627 said:


> Hmm...I just noticed that there is a minimum order of 100 rolls?  Ouch. Can anyone recommend a place for me to get a good transfer tape for use with the Hartco 425 sandblasting material? I prefer if the roll is 12.5'' wide and the longer the better, I was getting it in 100 meter rolls.


 

There is no minimum. (even though it states that)

ShineArt will sell you 1 roll at a time if that is all you need.


----------



## MandaBabe627 (May 20, 2010)

Thank you very much everyone, this is extremely helpful!


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Silicone paper is the good paper the Acrylic is the paper you use if you are pressing them yourself and not storing them. Acrylic is good for rhine-studs but not rhinestones


----------



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have also used and have both. In my opinion the better quality tape is alot easier to work with, It just has a better hand especially on larger designs and for beginners. The less expensive tape work fine but takes a little more patience. It seems to me to be a bit tackier. I seem to get it stuck to other stuff more often.


----------



## MandaBabe627 (May 20, 2010)

Thought I would update this as I spoke to someone from ShineArt this morning. He explained to me that their China A Acrylic, China B Acrylic, and China A Silicon is what they keep in stock. The China B is obviously the cheapest but he said that some customers feel it is too sticky and it should only be used for simple designs. The China A Acrylic is good for general use and will work for most designs. The China A Silicon is best for complex designs with a lot of surface area and multiple rhinestone sizes.

Hope that helps anyone else out there shopping around. Thank you again to everyone for helping me out!


----------



## rrron (Dec 23, 2009)

CHECK OUT TRANSFER TAPE FOR RHINESTONES FOR WWW.JSISIGN.COM. GREAT PRODUCT...WORKS GREAT


----------



## txshirts (Jan 11, 2009)

I buy my transfer material from Threadart.com. They sell 100 yards for $60. That works out to 19cents per linear foot. I think it's 15" wide. It works just fine for us. We make them and apply them and sometimes make them and store them with no adverse issues.

There stones work well for us as well, but we will be moving up to SWFMesa for stones as they are cheaper for the volume and 1 day away by shipping.


----------

